# Curtis



## negative creep

First of all, don't expect any award winning photos here since a) I'm rubbish at taking photos, b) my camera is rubbish and c) my house doesn't get much natural light!

To give some background, this is Curtis, my 13 year old rescue cat that I've had since December. I chose him as he was incredibly friendly and had very soft, fluffy fur (I'm guessing there's some sort of crossbreed in his family tree?) Having never owned a cat before I was expecting a difficult settling in period of bites, scratching, escape attempts and sleepless nights. As it happened he spent about 10 minutes wandering around my flat, found the bed and was already asleep on my lap within the first few hours. He is a very vocal cat who will always meow at you for attention and chirp every time he gets stroked. He's very affectionate and loving, always camped by the door when I get home from work and provides a "helpful" wake up call every morning by padding and headbutting me. He's shown little interest in going outside and seems perfectly happy to be a housecat, which suits me as well as he's a great companion


----------



## lisa0307

Aww he's adorable hun...so cute ...thanks for sharing x


----------



## moggiemum

he looks so happy at yours, and really well and healthy for his age, well done and wishing you many happy times together


----------



## catgeoffrey

Oh he is lovely! What a character!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Don't they just know when they have to bound up in their heart strings, he's a very lucky lovely boy to have found you, the contentment shows he knows it.


----------



## Charity

He's beautiful, definitely some oriental in there I think.


----------



## lillyfish

Oh he's beautiful! What a lovely kitty


----------



## owns the beast

He's handsome and he knows it :001_tt2:


----------



## Bonobosoph

Very handsome face! You can certainly tell he's a boy.


----------



## negative creep

Bonobosoph said:


> Very handsome face! You can certainly tell he's a boy.


Noob question but how can you tell? Beyond looking in the obvious area I thought the only real indicator was that Toms tend to be larger


----------



## Martina84

Those eyes! <3


----------



## Jazzy Belle

He's got the most gorgeous face! Awww....


----------



## sunset77

What a handsome young man! <3 His eyes are stunning!


----------



## negative creep

A couple more


----------



## moggiemum

brilliant got to bump he's goregeous


----------



## negative creep

Watching fur about to fly. The tabby one is a bit of a horrible bully and tries to claim our garden as its own. The other one is Maurice (or could be Morris, or maybe even Merlin), the 24 toed cat who lives next door. Before I had a cat he used to come in to mine for a cuddle, but despite Curtis' attempts at friendship, he's too grumpy and will just sit and growl


----------



## negative creep

Wow, nearly 6 months since I updated this.










Oh I'm sorry were you reading that? It's attention time instead


----------



## springermum

How lovely. He's the spitting image of my new kitty diesel x
Michelle x


----------



## moggiemum

aww lovely to see Curtis looking so well, he is a handsome chappie


----------



## negative creep

14 years old today! Well at least that's what it says on his documents - although since he was only chipped a year ago I'd imagine the actual date is somewhat approximate. But I'm sure he doesn't care since he got two cans of Applaws food, some milk and an electronic mouse toy (that doesn't appear to actually squeak


----------



## moggiemum

aww wow Curtis looking sooooooo handsome , i had no idea he was that age , he looks so good , have a lovely day


----------



## negative creep

1 year today since I bought him back home! Took him to the vets for his booster and check ups last night, and the vet commented on how good he looked for his age, although he is about 0/5kg overweight. In that time there's been one near death experience, one flea infestation, zero bites or malicious scratches, lots of early morning wake ups, probably about 6 hours outside the house and 364 welcome home meowing and rubbing sessions


----------



## moggiemum

hey great news , i love hearing updates about curtis and yourself NC, aww if only there were photo's 

glad to hear he's putting the weight back on again , you may have to prove it though aha pics pleaseeee


----------



## negative creep

No more of him, but this is the cat that lives downstairs that sometimes comes up to visit and steal his food





She is a lovely playful thing but sadly I don't think the owner is that bothered about her since she gets dumped outside for most of the day and she always looks rather hungry. Their relationship is a bit of an odd one as he doesn't seem to mind her coming in and they will generally sit a metre or so apart and just watch eachother. She does take a swipe if he gets too close, so it's probably not true love just yet!


----------



## moggiemum

aww i can see why he likes her she is so pretty


----------



## negative creep

Thought I'd post an update. His girlfriend left him to move somewhere else (I told him she was only interested in him for his food, but he wouldn't listen). Over the least few months he has noticeably slowed down, with only the occasional swipe at what were once his favourite toys, but he is still as affectionate and as vocal as ever


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

What a good looking lad! I love golden oldies, my Leo is now 13 yrs old.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

lovely kitty with a handsome face


----------



## negative creep

Curtis turned 15 today! 

I moved to a new house at the beginning of November and he seems far happier here, with a lot more room to walk around in. Settling in to the new place consisted of a quick sniff around the room, then jumping onto the bed and going to sleep. Never met a cat who is so completely unphased by anything. I also have a lino floor downstairs which means his toys go faster and further when he hits them, so he's a lot more active. He endeared himself to my new landlady by immediately jumping up for a cuddle, still sleeps on my head most nights and is every bit as vocal as ever. So no signs of slowing down yet and hopefully he'll be around for several more years to come


----------



## Misi

He's sooooo handsome :001_wub:

_Happy birthday Curtis!!_​


----------



## lostbear

He's VERY handsome - and something about his expression puts me in mind of "Toothless" from "How to Train Your Dragon".

And can I say - I _love_ it when a cat chirps - I think it is the best noise they make (I also like that little "ekekekekek" sound when they see a bird through the window and can't get at it.)


----------



## negative creep

lostbear said:


> He's VERY handsome - and something about his expression puts me in mind of "Toothless" from "How to Train Your Dragon".
> 
> And can I say - I _love_ it when a cat chirps - I think it is the best noise they make (I also like that little "ekekekekek" sound when they see a bird through the window and can't get at it.)


Thanks 

Oddly enough I've never seen him do the chattering sound, but he does make a very odd and loud yowling after sitting at the window for a while. First few times I thought he was in pain but seems to be a normal thing for him?


----------



## seasidesunshine

He is a seriously good-looking chap! And he's clearly found his perfect home with you. Lucky boy!

I really like that chirrupy thing too - it seems to be a noise they make when greeting someone they know and trust, so I'm delighted that Elizabeth has started to do it over the last few days! It's the little things eh


----------



## negative creep

Thought I'd give him a bit of a hoover today 






Moved house last year to somewhere with a lot more room and he's started to explore outside, although never gone for more than 30 minutes. Sometimes he stands out the front and makes those really weird yowling sounds - like he's in pain but he isn't. I've often wondered if he's trying to call to the cats he used to live with?


----------



## idris

I've just read this thread from the beginning thought you said you could not take a photo, I would be oober proud of most of yours. He's lovely, such a laid back chap. The video is great


----------

